# Mossy Frog Tad questions?



## MudFrog (May 15, 2008)

Hi, I am very new to tads as you will see by my questions... :wink: 

I got 10 Mossy Frog tads and really didn't get a whole lot information regarding them ... so I have them in a 5 gallon with about 3-4 inches of water. I was told I would probably start seeing legs in the next two months. oh, yes I have read everything I can find about Mossy Frogs...lol But there doesn't seem to be alot of spesifics.

I am changing most of the water each week. Feeding crushed algae tabs once a day. They seem to be doing fine. Can anyone see anything I could be doing that would be better for the tads? any advice is welcome... 

Oh, I am in the process of setting up two 29 gallon vivs... 80% water. Waterfall that will filter water. How many would be able to be housed in each? I am looking to breed. But mostly would just like healthy frogs.

Thanks to one and all... Mud


----------



## supe22 (May 14, 2007)

sounds like you are doing great with the tads and your adult plan sounds good as well. The reason that you did not get alot of info regarding tadpole care is because there really is nothing to it with this species. They thrive in nearly any situation that provides them with clean water and an algae based food. It sounds like you are doing everything right and you should end up with healthy frogs as long as you make sure they have easy access to the food source when they first come out of the water. Also be sure to provide enough calcium as they grow rapidly and will develop metabolic bone disease if not given the proper nutrition. I find it best to keep them in about 1 inch of water and just drain it and put crickets in each night. Just make sure that you take out uneaten crix and refill the water after 2 hours or they will dry out. This gives them easy access to the food and you can make sure they are eating. This is not the only way but it seems to be the easiest way to raise large numbers of them. Just make sure they are getting that calcium when they are young and make sure your calcium suppliment is phosphorus free.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

I`ve never used algae based foods for them. I don`t think it`s necessary. They seem to eat and do well on any fish flake food of good quality.


----------



## supe22 (May 14, 2007)

What brand of flake food do you use? I have had the best success with crushed algae wafers and have heard the same from other breeders. It is interesting to me that yours accept the flakes but think I would still prefer the algae based food as I feel it would better simulate their natural diet. As I said with my froglet feeding strategy, mine is not the only way to do things. It is just what I found to work best for me in my years of working with this species. Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

I`ve fed algae wafers but they `ll eat anything. Aquarian tropical flake at the moment. I`ve used omega one tropical and goldfish flake. I`ve never had problems w/ them starting out on 1/4 inch crickets for their first meal. I think it`s more the vit/min/protein content than whether it`s animal or plant based. Since their found in puddles, small ponds, stream slack water, caves, etc. they should be pretty variable on their diet in the wild.


----------



## supe22 (May 14, 2007)

Well, I certainly agree on the 1/4 crix for the first meal as a froglet. They morph out large and can easily handle food items of that size. I tried them on hydie fruit flies in the past and they definately appreciated it when I switched to the crix. They grow quickly and are a great species to work with. Thanks for sharing your experience and good luck with all your projects.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Thank you, best of luck to you also. I`m glad someone is focusing on these guys so to speak(or doing as well as you are). I`d love to get some gordoni sooner or later. Never liked caring for the big frogs cause big frogs= big poop, but I set them up w/ water bottom and cork bark. I drain the tank and rinse by pulling out a drain plug and fill it back up w/ water. No substrate = easy maintenance. A new favorite for me. 
Not to mention they take 1/4 in crickets, which helps me go thru the 1k 1/4 inch crickets a week that my adult phylos would never finish.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

This is a question better for our sister forum Amphibianforum.com rather than here... just trying to keep the forum on topic!

I've not morphed my corticale yet (since they just went in the water - Woo!) but my experience with another Thelo species and what I've been told by others is that they are easy... water with organic matter (I add oak leaf litter) so my water is dark, but not cloudy. Then there is a bit of loose sphagnum moss floating around, and whatever the parents put in the water, or drowned insects (not many, but it happens). I don't do water changes as much as I add water when it evaporates... and only partial water changes when needed to maintain water quality (if the tads are over fed). I've not heard the algae wafer only bit... but I was recomended flakes with algae in them like Sera and Tetra flakes/tablets, or mixing tropical fish flakes and algae wafers.


----------



## MudFrog (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the great advice guys!! It's much appreciated. I am glad to know I am doing something right. I am feeding the powdered algea mix from Saurian... So great!! I should have some cool frogs soon....LOL

Sorry I will go to the other board. I also have dart frogs and that is why I started here...

Thanks, Lisa


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

No worries, just trying to keep everything straight lol. They are awesome frogs, take pics, and keep us updated!


----------

